# Banging sound from the sump pump



## Mannie (Nov 23, 2011)

Will this be an issue or can i just leave it be?
I have two sump pumps downstairs that make a bang sound when after they disengage. It is quite loud.... the house is only 1 1/2 year old.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Given the age of your house, I would say the two sump pumps are just reaching the age of puberty and these sounds are quite normal after they have just disengaged.

I recall with fond memories the first pair of sump pumps which I installed and the noises which they made as the back-flow valves slapped shut. There is something about the sound of a back-flow valve slapping shut which still excites me to this day.

Keep drinking the kool-aid.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

cleveman said:


> Given the age of your house, I would say the two sump pumps are just reaching the age of puberty and these sounds are quite normal after they have just disengaged.
> 
> I recall with fond memories the first pair of sump pumps which I installed and the noises which they made as the back-flow valves slapped shut. There is something about the sound of a back-flow valve slapping shut which still excites me to this day.
> 
> Keep drinking the kool-aid.


Evidently you're drinking more than Kool Aid...:whistling:laughing:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Always install your check valves at a 45 degree angle.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

cleveman said:


> Given the age of your house, I would say the two sump pumps are just reaching the age of puberty and these sounds are quite normal after they have just disengaged.
> 
> I recall with fond memories the first pair of sump pumps which I installed and the noises which they made as the back-flow valves slapped shut. There is something about the sound of a back-flow valve slapping shut which still excites me to this day.
> 
> Keep drinking the kool-aid.


Sounds like your dating the sump pumps or something. :laughing:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

